# Some of my favorites



## Dean

Just a Merry Christmas & A Happy New Year


----------



## Dean

Just a little COLOR from unembossed flasks!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean

My three guns!!!!


----------



## Dean

My three boats!!!!!


----------



## Dean

This one is photographed upside-down so that you could read the slug plate embossing!!!!!   This is my favorite error to own. I would like to see your error bottles.  Please post pictures for all to see.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## tigue710

very cool!  I love American pictorials, you do not see them often!  The hutch with the six shooter is sweet!


----------



## Dean

This is as American as I can get with the Hutches.


----------



## glass man

WOW! COOL! MY BROTHER IN LAW COLLECTS PICTURE HUTCHES. HE HAS THE FLAG ONES,BUT WOULD FLIP OVER THE OTHER SIX YOU HAVE! WOULD'T WANT TO SELL ONE WOULD YOU? WOULD'T BLAME YOU IF NOT. COURSE I MAY BE SPEAKING OUT OF TURN AS HE DON'T KNOW BOUT THEM,BUT I WOULD LET HIM KNOW IF YOU DID. ONE HE REALLY WAMTS IS A UNCLE SAM ONE,BUT I THINK THEY ARE A LITTLE EXPENSIVE. JAMIE


----------



## Tony14

Hey dean very nice bottles! Do you collect piture hutches/sodas?


----------



## idigjars

Hello Dean, very nice collection.  I like them all.  Thanks for sharing with us.  Paul


----------



## Dean

Thanks for the replies and questions.  I collect Hutches; 50 state, 50 state capital, Arkansas, pictures-about 100 of them, especially different animals, and territories, providences, and countries.  I have my camera batteries charging and will post  some more pictures later.  For glassman  I'll show Uncle Sam.  I do have some duplicates of some of the picture Hutches and about 30 different state capital Hutches doubles.Thanks again , Dean


----------



## Dean

Here is Uncle Sam!


----------



## Dean

Some of the zoo!!


----------



## Dean

Some more of the zoo!


----------



## Dean

The last of the ZOO!!!


----------



## Dean

Here is a large part of the collection.


----------



## Dean

The


----------



## div2roty

I love hutches.  Yours are pretty sweet.  Do you have any Delaware ones?


----------



## Dean

These are my Delaware Hutches.  I mailed out another from Wilmington this morning.  Only the Daniels is a trader as the other 2 are in my collection.  I would trade the Daniels for a good Dover, Del., druggist or drug store or almost any Arkansas.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## div2roty

I actually have all three of those.  Just out of curiosity what Wilmington one did you mail?
 Thanks
 Matt

 Just for your info there are 3 different variations of the Capitol and while not technically a hutch (I still display my Daniels with my hutches) the Joseph Danials is harder to find than that Capitol and is a good find.


----------



## Dean

I don't remember exactly what the name was but it was paneled with Wil.  Del. as abreviation.   I sent it to NCdigger5 and he should be able to tell you for sure by the next week-end.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## div2roty

Ok, thanks.  I'll let you know if I come across any Arkansas bottles.


----------



## Dean

Matt, I just realized that I had a picture posted on one of the forums of the Wilmington Hutch.  It was a /P. Ebner/  Bottler/ Wil. Del./  You click my profile and then click on My Collecton and scroll to find it.  It isn't paneled but is mug based.  My memory isn't like it used to be.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## div2roty

Thanks, a friend and I are trying to catalog the Delaware Hutches, so I am always looking for more (besides the fact that I collect them).


----------



## Tony14

Hey dean if your interested i have a hutch from watertown wisconsin with a badger holding a bottle on it for sale/trade.


----------



## Tony14

heres a pic of it. Its embossed Badger State Bottling Co. Watertown Wis Chicago Ill Trade Mark Registered.


----------



## Dean

Tony, I love to trade.  I have listed several different groups on the different forums.  I don't have the badger.  Could you post a picture?  
 Thanks, Dean 
 That was fast.  You were posting while I was requesting the post.  Nice


----------



## Tony14

haha i saw that. I'll send you a PM regarding a possible trade.


----------



## Dean

Tony these are duplicates that I have from Wis.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## Tony14

Hey Dean, the wagner on the right is a pretty good one the other two are fairly common. How about the wagner on the right and the kohlman for it?


----------



## Dean

It's a go, just send me your mailing address and I'll send mine.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## Tony14

Sounds good Dean, i love them clear/sca hutches[]. The badger state is a light aqua.


----------



## Tony14

hey dean for some reason my emails not letting me reply but i did send my address in a PM so you should have it now. Very beautiful collection by the way []


----------



## Dean

Tony, I have your Hutches boxed and ready to mail in the morning.  The 2 WI Hutches are pretty nice, too.  I received your 2 Emails, both by the Forum and my carrier.  Thanks again, Dean


----------



## Tony14

sounds good im boxing yours up right now. Heres the picture hutch you need to find from wisconsin [] http://www.mrbottles.com/galleryimage.asp?ID=519


----------



## Dean

Tony,  That's a nice one and I don't have it. This is my only Indian.   Thanks, Dean


----------



## Jim

You have a very impressive collection, Dean. All of my hutches are locals, and we don't have any pictorial ones. The coolest one I have is a tombstone slugplated one that is extremely rare. My other five are all standard round and oval slugs.

 I will be sure to keep an eye out for unusual picture hutches for you.  ~Jim


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Dean and Tony,
 I like your Indian hutchinson. Pretty cool. Check out this related hutch. Very hard to come by.


----------



## LC

Here is an Indian from Cincinnati .


----------



## LC

Here are a few other pictorial sodas from Cincinnati . My apologies for the *normal pitiful picture on advance* ......................


----------



## Dean

Hi Everyone!    T H A N K S for the kind remarks and the pictures.  I have a couple of them but not all of them.  It's kind of funny that all we want is all of them, when He gave His all for us.  Have a Great Day that He has given us, Dean


----------



## blobbottlebob

Nice bottles guys. And thank God too!
 I'll post some other picture hutches from Wisconsin. Those are nice, though.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Picture hutches from Wisconsin coming as promised. This one shows some of my best. An Indian scene with teepees, a tomahawk, and a king's crown.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Next. A shield, a star, and a bell.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Finally, a Badger, a horse, and an eagle on a shield.


----------



## Tony14

nice bottles bob. Love the cream city one.

 Hey dean, theres the example of the badger state with the diamond slugplate for ya.[]


----------



## Dean

Nice bottles Bob.   Looking forward to receiving that badger from Tony and I guess he will have it all painted for me. (ha)  Have a great day all.     Dean


----------



## Tony14

haha i dont have the patience to paint them. i wouldnt mind seeing a pic of it after you paint it though[]


----------



## Dean

Tony. I think that I could do that, but then again you may want it back. HaHaHA  Thanks, Dean


----------



## blobbottlebob

Thanks for the kind words guys. Hey Dean, if you do paint it, I can send you close-up shots of the embossing. Let me know. On a nice clear example, you can see the fur on the Badger.


----------



## Dean

Thanks Bob.  I'll have to wait untill I receive the bottle.  Some bottle embossing is so small that it makes it extremly difficult to paint the detail and I may have to just outline the embossing, We'll see.  I would appreciate a close up of a strong embossing of the badger..  Thanks again, Dean


----------



## Stardust

THANKS Dean, for linking me here. i really enjoyed this post.....
 did you paint all you bottles yourself? if so, nice steady hand. good job!
 you must have 1,000 bottles [] you are very lucky....
 must have to dust a lot! It's worth it.
 this sit should have a bookmark section as i'm going to have to follow you DEAN.

 blobbottlebob,
 i like your, "star" bottle. [8D] IT JUST JUMPS OUT AT ME. []
 edcuate me anyone or i can google are these bottle expensive?
 this week jim had a star flask. now that's on my wish list.
 now i might want to put one of these on my wish list.

 TONY, how are you doing?
 happy new year to you..
 you are quite the young collector.
 are you still in your band?
 i'm kind of just reconnecting with members.
 i love your zest for life...
 any photos with that SLR?

 take care all... thanks for sharing...[]


----------



## Dean

Stardust, Yes I painted most of the bottles with paint pencils, but I have had a lot of practice.  I was a painting and remodeling contractor for over 45 years  As you like the stars-they are coming.  These are not rare and can be purchased for around $25 each, but one of the Hutches that I've posted had one exactly like it sell on ebay year before last for the cool price of $6800.00  Several of the Hutches that are posted are quite rare and in the price range from $300 to $1000 each.  May God's stars shine for you, Dean.


----------



## Dean

Stardust, Hopefully 3 more


----------



## Stardust

you do an excellent job...
 what was in you small star bottle?

 dollarbill took a flask and made me a stardust flask
 with etching paint...
 you both do a very good job.

 charlie, told me to take pic on the lowest mp and try to upload that way
 maybe if i'm able to stand i'll try doing that this weekend and show off my bottles, i don't get it about resizing pictures in vista.
 i'll get it sooner [8|] or later....

 i will get on soon, i have to get caught up on bills that i have become behind on.
 so, right now i'm starting a vision board....
 thanks for showing me...[]
 you're really nice....


----------



## Dean

Stardust, The small star flask was probably used as a sample whiskey to be given away on special  occasions; Christmas, birthdays, etc.  All of the Merry Christmas flasks were used for that purpose at Christmas.  May these stars of God light your way, Dean


----------



## Stardust

i'm very impressed..... never knew there were so many star bottles....
 once again excuse my spelling errors, as if i do spell check this crashes.  []
 oh nooooooooo, well now i know what to look for in the flea market
 season.....

 thanks for teaching me a bit about star bottles tonight. []
 they are way cool [8D]

 maybe the local thrift will have one and i will find it before anyone else....[]
 star


----------



## Stardust

thank you Dean for pulling them out to show me along with your kind words. i feel GOD'S LOVE very strong tonight. i would like to save copies of your star pics if you don't mind as i feel a sense of Peace has come over me right now and i,m [] now thanks.  i hope to chat with you again soon in another post. you have been a pleasure to chat with tonight.

 i'm off for a snack before falling to sleep. hope you have a good night also. []


----------



## Dean

Stardust, I'm happy to let you enjoy the bottles but I've got to call it a good night.  It's that time, Dean


----------



## Stardust

good night thanks for the show...
 that was sooooooooooooo funny!
 [] star


----------



## Dean

Tony, Here is my first run on your Badger, but I'm not happy with the paint.  You were right when you said that it was weak embossed-that makes painting a lot harder.  I noticed that ebay has a few hutches from Wis; some  under Hutch & some under Hutchinson in the collectibles catagory.  Have you received your 2 Wis. Hutches yet?   The badger came with a postal sticker checked possible damage as the box had been crushed, but the bottle wasn't damaged.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## Tony14

glad to hear it got to you ok. I got yours in yesterday. 
 Yea the embossing is fairly weak. It will probably take you a couple tries to get it...

 Yea i watch ebay for the ongoing prices of most local bottles but i dont deal with it.


----------



## Dean

I have had several requests as to what I use to paint my bottles.  It is Elmers painters pencils which usually can be found in the craft department of Wal Mart's.  The paint can easily be removed with water and a light rub.  For best results I use the fine points.  Here is a picture of what I use.  Thanks for the inquiries and compliments, Dean


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone, Here are a few more of my favorite Hutches.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## Stardust

Dean,
 nice pens....
 nice hutches....


----------



## div2roty

You would think that there would be an anchor pic bottle from Delaware since we are on the Ocean, but there isn't.  They look nice.  I am planning on picking up some of those painter pencils.  Here is a new addition to my collection that you might appreciate Dean.  It is from New Castle Del and has two crossed flags.  This is the blob top version, but a hutch does exist.  I just don't own one yet.


----------



## Dean

Matt, that's a nice looking blob and I'll be looking for that Hutch.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## div2roty

> Matt, that's a nice looking blob and I'll be looking for that Hutch. Thanks, Dean


 
 You and me both.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Those anchors are cool! It's funny how similar they are even from different bottlers in different states.


----------



## Dean

Bob they are quite similar but the two from the same bottler are different.  They may have been limited to the types of molds made available to them.  Dean


----------



## blobbottlebob

I suppose that may be the 'universal' drawing for an anchor. They all look like they are an embossing of about the same one. I'm guessing that if you had five different people draw an anchor there would be five different pictures (maybe)?


----------



## Dean

Here are some more flasks.


----------



## Dean

Some more.


----------



## Dean

And more


----------



## Dean

More


----------



## Dean

More


----------



## Dean

More


----------



## Dean

Color       These I've shown before, I'm just grouping them together to show the colors in cheap flasks (except rare colors).


----------



## Stardust

Hi Dean,
 GREAT BOTTLES. Do you have lots of bottles or lots of windows?  [] Hope you had a wonderful day! stardust and my doggie []


----------



## Dean

Hi Star,  I actually have more bottles than windows.   All of these flasks are in 2 cases with about 50 more and they are all on the same window sill to get the color with the light.  Your bottle was shipped today, hope you enjoy.  Have a great evening, Dean


----------



## glass man

DEAN :IT IS COOL THAT MY BROTHER IN LAW IS NAMED DEAN TOO AND COLLECTS PICTURE HUTCHES. THANK YOU FOR POSTING THE UNCLE SAM HUTCH! MY BROTHER IN LAW HAS WANTED ONE FOR AWHILE. HE GAVE ME A PICTURE HUTCH FROM CHESTER,PA. THAT HAS A ARM AND  HAND WITH A POINTING FINGER .[NO NOT THE MIDDLE ONE![8D]] IT IS COOL AND SO IS YOUR COLLECTION! THANKS FOR SHARING IT WITH US! JAMIE


----------



## Dean

Jamie,  Thanks for the kind comments.  I'll put a picture of a Hutch on tonight that your brother-in-law can search for, if he doesn't have it.  It will be with the items that I collect with my name on them.  A Dean's Hutch  Thanks and have a great day, Dean


----------



## Dean

Hi Everyone,  Here are some more of the things I collect.  Not only bottles, but anything with my name on it-bottles, oil cans, food cans, transitor radios, wringer washing machine,  cigarettes, thermometers, signs, paper weights, etc.  Thanks, Dean       Actually I have just the Marvel embossed wringer like I have the front door of a Marvel cook stove in porcelain.


----------



## Dean

A close-up of the upper shelves.


----------



## Dean

Close-up of coffee cans   The Dean's can is key wind and sealed w/key in place on  top and air filled (a salesman's sample).   Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

The bottles.  Dean Marvel and, yes I'm looking for the Marvel Hutch.


----------



## div2roty

The marvels from ridgely md has a bunch of different versions, both ACL and embossed.


----------



## Dean

Hey Matt. You mean like this!


----------



## Dean

I need the Hutch embossed like this, and it does exist.  Dean


----------



## div2roty

haha, I should have know that you would be all over that bottle.  I do believe that there is another embossed version though.  They also had shipping crates.  I sold one at our clubs Sept show.  I'll keep an eye out for you if you are interested.

 I don't really see many Southern hutches here, except on ebay or at the bigger shows like Baltimore, but if I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## Dean

Thanks Matt, I would be interested in a crate that is in very good condition.  Thanks again and by the way I was just teasing with the comment.  Have a great day, Dean


----------



## Stardust

*
 Hi Dean,
 W[8|]W, I DON'T KNOW WHERE TO LOOK FIRST!
 Those are great!
 I'm glad to see you collect other stuff too!
 I'm not alone......[]
 My Easter Seal's Worker who is wonderful taught me how to do a picture
 today. I only hope I can do it all alone.... []
 We didn't post a very good pic as it was an old one and she never uploaded one before so we both didn't know what we were doing. [] []
 I want to know who gets to dust all of those you or your wife?
 How many do you have all together?.......
 What does she collect?
 Take care*
 Stardust

*


----------



## Dean

Hi Star,  I get to dust my bottles because she is afraid that she might break one.  She does the dusting of her collectibles-jadite dishes, wall pockets and dishes that are clear and older that have hand painted flowers or fruit on them.  She has about 150 of these.  This first picture is jadite dishes.  Dean


----------



## Dean

This is some of the hand painted dishes.


----------



## Dean

Another of her dishes.


----------



## Dean

This is some of her wall pockets.


----------



## Dean

I have been asked about my old collection of Anchor Hocking Royal Ruby Reds that I sold several years ago because of my health.  When it was sold it contained 56 different Ruby Reds.  I don't have any color photos, but the local newspaper did a full page article on them in 1978 and here is a black & white of them in their display case.   Thanks,  Dean         This collection won either a ribbon or trophy every time it was displayed.  Notice the ribbon in the middle front.  Dean


----------



## div2roty

> Thanks again and by the way I was just teasing with the comment


 
 I didn't even think of being offended by that.  I hardly noticed.  Generally it takes a lot to get me upset.  Of course in my antique store I have customers who say offensive stuff to me all the time.  Stuff like, "I wish there was someone here who knew about antiques because I have some questions?"  
 I am young (28) and look younger, but it annoys me when people assume I don't know anything.  I mean, I don't know anything, but at least give me a chance.

 Anyway, hopefully I'll find a marvell's crate soon.


----------



## Stardust

Dean,
 I'm glad I asked. Thank you for showing everything.... lovely collections and you both must have fun together. Reminds me of the fun times I had once with someone I once loved and we would go out together and collecting and make a day of it. It's fun when you have some one to do these things with.... I miss that, miss him. I use to collect as I had a dream of having a little store one day somewhere over the rainbow... God just took me in another direction. I hope maybe this year some good things happen. Last year was a  really bad year. This year has to be better.* It is going to be better, cause I met you!* []

 You know they can make that black and white recolored somehow. I know my son did a pic for his grandmother this Christmas as a surprise. He guessed at the colors and he did a pretty good job guessing. I bet one of your smart kids could do that for you.If I knew how I'd do it for you.

 Thanks again for sharing.....
*stardust* []


----------



## Stardust

*
 meant to say what a handsome young man and you still are...
 That is a nice picture.
 stardust
*


----------



## Dean

Matt, If the Lord is willing I'll be making a bus tour through Delaware in the coming fall.  We're coming through the Bay Tunnel complex and will be spending the night at Dover.  My wife's best friend is over the travel club at the bank that my wife works for and we're making this trip through Delaware on up to Maine as those are the only states east of the Miss. River that we haven't been in.  I know what you're saying about the antique business-as the old saying goes "been there, done that."  Have a great evening, Dean


----------



## Dean

Thank you!!! Thank you!!!THANK YOU!!!!!  I'll show your post to my wife and make her jealous.  Ha Ha  She hasn't a jealous bone in her body.   I would just hate to think that I didn't have someone to do things with.  Although my wife doesn't collect bottles, she still searches the show floor looking for things that I'm interested in.  She found the Utah Territory that I have for a bargain.  We don't get out as much as we did a few years ago, but will pick up some when the weather cooperates. May the Lord's blessings bring you a flood,  Your friend Dean[][]


----------



## herenthere

One gorgeous group of bottles there.


----------



## Dean

Mark, Many a time in the last few years I would loved to have had that group of Ruby Reds back, but I don't even know where they ended up as the original purchaser is deceased.  That was the good old days of bottle collecting-Hutches for 50 cents etc..  Thanks for looking, Dean


----------



## Stardust

Dean 
*I was soooooooo excited today.* The door bell rang and the pooch barked and we went to the door and the mailman said, "I don't want this left outside." I thanked him and the pooch and I went to the couch and open the box and what a nicely packed package it was. 

 The bottle is  *BEAUTIFUL!*..... *THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!*
 This has been a very exciting day for me. Thanks for taking the time to make me my own special star bottle. I hope to be taking pics of bottles people have sent to me and post them soon. I had my first upload lesson yesterday. I fooling around with photos, but get tired real easily.... Most of my pics are still on my old computer and new one I new to download and fix. I'm so fussy.....[] some times. lol!

*Well, thanks again...* I've got to put this one where little hands won't touch it. This was so very kind of  you.
 Take care my friend with the Lord....
 stardust


----------



## Dean

STAR, you are so welcome.  I'm happy to give a little something from so much that the LORD has blessed me with.  Every time you look at this bottle, just remember that He provided.  Our prayers go with you, Your friend in Christ, Dean


----------



## div2roty

Here is a marvel version that I didn't see in your group pic.


----------



## div2roty

Here


----------



## div2roty

2nd pic


----------



## RED Matthews

Hello Dave,  After going to your ID page I can see why you are colecting the "MARVEL" embossed bottles.  Since my last name is Matthews I am always looking for that name on items, also.  Back later.  RED Matthews


----------



## Dean

Matt, You're correct, I don't have that Marvel.  I'll offer that Daniels blob top in trade if you would like.  I know the Daniel's is worth more but I will get something I collect.  Just let me know what's up.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean

Hi Red, Thanks for answering my post.  I'll try to go through some of my bottles to see if I have any with Matthews on them.  I think they may be harder to find than the Marvels.  Thanks again and have a great day, Dean


----------



## div2roty

The Marvel has some heavy case wear.  Do you still want it?


----------



## Dean

Matt, The bottle looks like it is heavily embossed and would withstand a heavy polish.  I think that I would try it as I could tumble it for whateven time needed.  I'll still make the trade if your interested.  I'll need you to pm me with your mailing address and I'll get mine to you.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean

Matt, This Daniel's blob top was placed in today's priority mail to you.  This bottle is next to mint.   There is also a trade token that you might like in an envelope.   Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean

Hello,  What kind of Hutch errors can you find?  Here are four of mine.  M.D. instead of N.D; SAW instead of SAS; Slugplate is up-side-down; and O instead of UE.    Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean

Another angle


----------



## Dean

Here's another error.   The correct one has Bottling and the error has Botting.    Dean


----------



## div2roty

Your bottles went out Priority today.

 Thanks again,

 Matt


----------



## Dean

Here are some more of my collectibles.  I collect vehicle type candy containers and a little carnival glass.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## div2roty

I got the bottle and token today.  They both are great.  I have a few tokens in my collections and I am happy to add the one with my name.  Its hard to find things with "greig" on them, Matt is easier.

 Thanks again,

 Matt


----------



## Dean

Matt, I received the bottles today and they're great.  I've polished out bottles in a lot worse shape than these.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## div2roty

I'm glad that you are happy.  I'll look for that case for you.  The Daniels bottle is great.  I think I came out ahead in that trade.

 Thanks again,
 Matt


----------



## Dean

Matt, That's the way I want you to think, but I'm well pleased with the Marvel bottles.  I'm just waiting for you to get a good crate and then I may have some more Delaware bottles-I'll  keep my eyes open for them.[]Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean

A couple more of my favorites. Picture Hutchinson with a picture of Hutches on a Hutchinson.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean

Here is one for those who have known to take a nip or two,  Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean

Here's what those who take too many nips have to look forward to.   Thanks, Dean


----------



## Stardust

nice bottle Dean.
 that's soooo funny! []
 have a nice bottle day......
 stardust*


----------



## Dean

Matt, Here are the 2 Marvel bottles after a tumble.  I could have left one on a little longer but it's better to take them off early than to leave them on too long.  Thanks for the trade, Dean            Matt, I'm still in need of the Dover, Del. druggist if you come across one.  Dean


----------



## div2roty

They look really nice.  Are you keeping that one even with its chip?


----------



## Dean

You have to hunt for the chip as it's below the lip and fairly smooth now.  One of my sons will get it for a birthday or Christmas gift.  Thanks again, Dean


----------



## Stardust

Hi Dean,
 they look nice....
 are your sons into bottle collecting also?
 star


----------



## Dean

Hi Star,     My sons are collectors of different things.  One likes shot glasses and they both like logo golf balls.  They both like all the Marvel items as long as I give my extras to them.    God's blessings, Dean                As of this time, I know that I have given both sons these items:  Marvel Coffee and food products store front signs, Unopened packs of Marvel cigarettes, Marvel cigarette thermometers, Marvel soda bottles,  Marvel canned goods labels, Marvel oil cans and Captain Marvel #1 comic books.  Plus others I'm sure.  Dean


----------



## Stardust

I like hearing what others collect.
 God's blessings right back at you my friend!
 star


----------



## Stardust

Mine don't really like to collect stuff.....
 they like nice open space....
 my little 4 year old granddaughter 
 is a girl just like me. she already has
 her flea market collections up in
 her window. she and i both collect
 old jewlery and The Blessed Mother...
 that little girl can bargin.
 she loves my bottles.... []
 i love her and her little brother
 so much! He learned how to 
 say my name this week.[]


----------



## Dean

Here's another of the prosperity flasks.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean

This Hutchinson was given to me 5 years ago and was very lonely by itself; until it's brothers & sisters started moving in.  Dean


----------



## Dean

And move in,  they did.  Dean


----------



## coalbottlemolly

Yep.... looks like a clear case of bottletakeoverthehousealiteus.
 They cant find a cure either. lol


----------



## cyberdigger

..but what a MARVELLOUS INFECTION!!! 
 ..I am impressed beyond prescription!!!


----------



## Dean

Here are 4 of my favorites.   Dean


----------



## cobaltbot

Alaska bottles are tough to get nowadays.  Real nice collection.


----------



## div2roty

Nice.


----------



## Dean

Thanks for the compliments and here are some from our 50th state.   Dean


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone, I'm still hunting for druggist from these capital cities: Annapolis, MD; Dover, Del; Charleston WV; Columbia, SC; Lansing, MI; Des Moines, IA; Indianapolis, IN; Jefferson City, MO; Tallahassee, FL; Jackson, MS; Pierre, SD; Bismarck, ND; Santa Fe, NM and Honolulu; HI. I will trade or purchase for those needed. Also looking for any colored state capital druggist. Please help if you can. T H A N K S, Dean  

 Here is something new to look at[]; two blob tops of unequal size.   Dean


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone, I'm still hunting for druggist from these capital cities: Annapolis, MD; Dover, Del; Charleston WV; Columbia, SC; Lansing, MI; Des Moines, IA; Indianapolis, IN; Jefferson City, MO; Tallahassee, FL; Jackson, MS; Pierre, SD; Bismarck, ND; Santa Fe, NM and Honolulu; HI. I will trade or purchase for those needed. Also looking for any colored state capital druggist. Please help if you can. T H A N K S, Dean  

 Hello Everyone.  Just wanted to show this little hutch.  Isn't it different?  Dean


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone, I'm still hunting for druggist from these capital cities: Annapolis, MD; Dover, Del; Charleston WV; Columbia, SC; Lansing, MI; Des Moines, IA; Indianapolis, IN; Jefferson City, MO; Tallahassee, FL; Jackson, MS; Pierre, SD; Bismarck, ND; Santa Fe, NM and Honolulu; HI. I will trade or purchase for those needed. Also looking for any colored state capital druggist. Please help if you can. T H A N K S, Dean  

 Hello Everyone,
 Yesterday my bottle below made the home page of the Hutch Book.  You can read about here.  Thanks, Dean

http://www.seattlehistorycompany.com/index.html


----------



## Dean

Hello,
 Which of these is the rarer?  The Hickey gravitating stopper only known variant from this company as listed in the Little Rhody bottle book or the Zimmer hutch upsidedown version listed in the Hutch Book.
http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/bottles/hickeyte_gravstopper.html
http://www.seattlehistorycompany.com/index.html 

 This is a good question to have; when you're looking at both; but personally I think the hutch would be the rarer, but who knows?   Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,
 I'm still hunting for druggist from these capital cities: Annapolis, MD; Charleston WV;  Indianapolis, IN;  Tallahassee, FL; Jackson, MS; Pierre, SD; Bismarck, ND; Santa Fe, NM and Honolulu; HI. I will trade or purchase for those needed. Also looking for any colored state capital druggist. Please help if you can.
 T H A N K S,  Dean

 Hi Everyone,
 The pictures below show most of my hutch collection, but not all of them.    This is a 50 state and a 50 state capital collection with several picture hutches.   Dean


----------



## Dean

Arkansas hutches


----------



## Dean

Extra hutches


----------



## Dean

More extras


----------



## Dean

More duplicates & extras  Oops, I got this in twice!


----------



## Dean

Extra state capitals


----------



## Dean

More state capital extras.   I hope you enjoy the pictures.   Dean


----------



## Oldtimer

Holy cats! You have a serious collecting jones! NICE!

 Did you see my last post in your "wanted" thread?


----------



## div2roty

Those are some nice pics.


----------



## Stardust

WOOOOOOOOW DEAN, [] ok how many bottle do you have in total?
 They all L[] [] K GREAT!
 [8|]  star


----------



## Dean

I'm still hunting for druggist from these capital cities: Annapolis, MD; Charleston WV;   Tallahassee, FL; Jackson, MS; Pierre, SD;  Santa Fe, NM and Honolulu; HI. I will trade or purchase for those needed. Also looking for any colored state capital druggist. Please help if you can. 
 T H A N K S,  Dean 

 Hi Everyone, 
 The pictures below show most of my hutch collection, but not all of them.    This is a 50 state and a 50 state capital collection with several picture hutches.   Dean 







 This Newport, RI, soda has been determined to be a Hutchinson by Ron Fowler and the "Hutch Book".  It is listed as a blob top in the "LittleRhody Bottle Book".  I guess from RAGS to RICHES.  I'll take it anyway.  Thanks, Dean


----------



## div2roty

Not a typical looking hutch, but a hutchinson stopper should have worked in that bottle.  Maybe someone found one with the stopper intact??

 What hutch from Dover do you have?

 Thanks,

 Matt


----------



## Dean

> I'm still hunting for druggist from these capital cities: Annapolis, MD; Charleston WV; Tallahassee, FL; Jackson, MS; Pierre, SD; Santa Fe, NM and Honolulu; HI. I will trade or purchase for those needed. Also looking for any colored state capital druggist. Please help if you can.
> T H A N K S, Dean


 
 Matt, I think that the logic behind the Newport, RI, hutch is it having Registered embossed on it, that wasn't a common practice until the Hutchinson patent was issued.  Below is my Dover, Del. hutch.  Thanks again, Dean


----------



## sodapops

very,very sweet collection there Dean, Iexspecially like the christmas flask. Do you have any okie hutches in your 50 state? I like the named stuff also but have never found bottles with Roy and/or Mize on them.[]


----------



## Dean

> quote:
> 
> I'm still hunting for druggist from these capital cities: Annapolis, MD; Charleston WV; Tallahassee, FL; Jackson, MS; Pierre, SD; Santa Fe, NM and Honolulu; HI. I will trade or purchase for those needed. Also looking for any colored state capital druggist. Please help if you can.
> T H A N K S, Dean


 
 Hi Roy, These are my OK, IT, & OT hutches that I have in my collection.  Are you going to the Tulsa show?  I was planning to set up there but will only be able to visit as other obligations interfere.  I like all your ACL's.  They're nice.  Thanks again, Dean


----------



## sodapops

Yes Dean, I will be at the Tulsa show, looking for those Oklahoma bottles and now thanks to a fellow bottle collector Mize Mississippi bottles[sm=lol.gif].


----------



## Dean

Hello Roy, (sodapops)
 I'm not sure whether I'll be able to make the Tulsa show or not.  My wife's family reunion is the same day and you know what that means.   Will try anyway, Dean


----------



## Dean

Hi Everyone,
 I bumped this up to remind everyone that I still need a few Hutchinson sodas and druggists to complete my 50 state capital collections.  Thanks again, Dean


----------



## FloridaRecycled

Dean,
 Hi...I hope you don't mind what I believe might be a silly question from a newbie...but I am so curious I simply have to ask....

 The white on the bottles that makes the embossing stand out...how do you do that?  I'd like to try it on mine...

 I appreciate your help...if nothing else...maybe it will give some reason to smile or LOL !!!

 Thanks in advance...
 Tinna

 PS...great displays!


----------



## Dean

Hi Tinna,
 This question has been asked before so I'm bringing forward another post that explains it.  Thanks for the kind comments and interest.
 Thanks again, 
 Dean





 These can be found at Wal Mart or any craft store and the fine tip work best.







Attachment (1)


----------



## junkyard jack

Dean,
 You & your wife have beautiful collections!!


----------



## Dean

> Hi Everyone,
> I bumped this up to let everyone know that this collection is going on the market; sell or trade any or all for needed colored state capital druggists.  Many very rare and scarce Hutchinsons.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> Wanted state capital druggist; both clear & colored
> Wanted any Arkansas bottles. Will purchase or trade. T H A N K S, Dean
> TRADE OFFERS: e-mail: deanmarvel@conwaycorp.net


----------



## epackage

Hi Dean, is it possible to see if you have any Paterson New Jersey hutch's and if so do you have any traders ?
     Thanx,
               Jim
 p.s.
       Paterson is sometimes spelled with 2 "t's"


----------



## Dean

Hi Jim,
 I have no Hutchinsons from Paterson, NJ.   I have them from Trenton, Boonton and Carlstadt and the very rare upside-down embossed Gloucester.  I also have a couple Trenton blobtops
 Thanks,
 Dean


----------



## epackage

Thanx Dean, I am blown away by your collection and being an art history major I am considering doing the same thing to my bottles embossing to get it stand out. I love the fact it washes away so easy with water, I have used these types of pens with my father in his plumbing business but they are more permananet to mark cast iron or steel pipe. If you're interested in any Paterson Hutches I might have a few extras sitting around including 2 mug base hutch's, one tall one and one regular size, they just need a good cleaning. I'm not looking to sell them, I just think it would be cool to be a contributor to your amazing collection.
    Let me know;
                          Jim


----------



## epackage

Dean here is an interesting slug to say the least.....


----------



## cyberdigger

Wow I ...  reeeeeeeeeally like that one!!! "STOLEN FROM.." [][][]  That's just so cool...


----------



## Dean

Hi Jim & Charles,
 I actually have this hutch in my collection with about 5 more different from Ft. Smith.    Jim, I also found a picture hutch from Vineland, NJ; it has the clipper ship on it.




 Thanks,
 Dean


----------



## Just Dig it

Im an avid fan of Paintys Dean..they are so great for everything..like the duct tape of the art world..good use of them


----------



## sweetrelease

> ORIGINAL: Dean
> 
> Hi Jim & Charles,
> I actually have this hutch in my collection with about 5 more different from Ft. Smith.    Jim, I also found a picture hutch from Vineland, NJ; it has the clipper ship on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Dean


 hi, do you have a pic of the vineland bottle? thanks ~matt


----------



## Dean

Hello Matt,
 Here is a picture of the Vineland, NJ, hutch.
 Thanks for the request,
 Dean


----------



## sweetrelease

thank you for the pic! is the bottle for sale? if so please let me know hear or by email what you would be asking. thanks ~matt


----------



## glass man

GLAD TO SEE YOU STILL AROUND DEAN! GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY! LOVE THAT DOG GONE SHIP BOTTLE! JAMIE


----------



## stephengray

Dean, I hope that I am not breaking any rules of the forum asking this; but, all of the hutches you show as extras, are they for sale/trade?  I do not really have anything for trade though, unless I can get one I would like better than some that I have.  You have quite a few so I might have anything you would need.  I collect picture hutchinsons and any western ones.  I would also like to add some colored ones if you have any extras of those.  Let me know please.


----------



## Dean

Hi Stephen.
 I have several picture hutchs for trade and a few colored ones.  I sent you an email.
 Thanks for the inquiry,
 Dean


----------



## epackage

Hi Dean, I sent you a pm regarding a hutch you have, get back to me when you can and once again, great collection!!!
                            Jim the Paterson collector


----------



## Dean

Hi Jim,
 I have sent a return pm with information on the hutch that you were interested in.  Thanks again for the kind remarks and interest.

 Dean


----------



## epackage

Hi Dean, no pm in my box, not sure what happened but nothing is in there.
        Ty,
               Jim


----------



## Dean

Hi Jim,
 I forwarded the email again this morning by copying the senders email address.  Hope you get it this time.
 Thanks again,
  Dean


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Dean
> 
> Hi Jim,
> I forwarded the email again this morning by copying the senders email address.Â  Hope you get it this time.
> Thanks again,
> Dean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 still nothing Dean, my e-mail is epackage@msn.com, I think when you forward it it goes back to the website and not to me.
       Thanx again,
                              Jim


----------



## Dean

Hi Jim,
 I think that I finally got a pm through that didn't go back to the bottle forum website.  Let me know.
 Dean


----------



## epackage

Got it Dean, thanx again...


----------



## Celtics22

Nice hutches man keep up the good work.


----------



## Dean

> ORIGINAL: Dean
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I bumped this up to remind everyone that I still need a few Hutchinson sodas and druggists to complete my 50 state capital collections.  Thanks again, Dean


 
 Have a Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to all!!

 Dean


----------



## Stardust

Dean,
 Still is a beauty of a picture and thanks for the Beautiful Christmas Card.
 May Santa bring you Bottles, Bottles, and Bottles my friend with the Lord!
 love,
 star~*


----------



## poisons4me

Need any Albany NY?


----------



## Dean

> ORIGINAL: poisons4me
> 
> Need any Albany NY?


 

 Hello Rick,
 Yes, I need a colored druggist from Albany.
 Thanks for asking,
 Dean


----------



## poisons4me

Send me your mailing address.


----------



## Dean

Hello Rick,

 I sent you a pm with my mailing address.

 Thanks again,
 Dean


----------



## poisons4me

I am gonna send you this,has a small flat open bubble that i popped(idiot) on top of lip....but its an example,merry christmas!







 no pm...didnt come  send me an email please ricksbottleroom@gmail.com, thanks


----------



## poisons4me

Got the email,thanks.


----------



## Dean

Hello Rick,

 Thank you. I appreciate that kindness and generosity that you have shown.  I'll keep a look-out for any poisons that I come across.  

 Thanks again &

 MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR
 To you and yours,

 Dean


----------



## poisons4me

Here ya go  Dean
 ups tracking 1Z1200500348752121


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,

 Check out Rick's (posions4me) web site for the bottle of the week.

http://www.ricksbottleroom.com/9bottleoftheweek.htm

 Thanks and,

 MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR

 Dean


----------



## Ohio Rob

Dean - I'm new to the forum, but just spent the last hour going through this post from start to finish.  Your collection is absolutely awesome.  If you ever come across a Massillon, Ohio hutch or druggist during your ventures I'd love to see it.  I got to thinking while going through the posts - Ohio has had 3 capitol cities during its 200+ yeat history (Chillicothe-Zanesville-back to Chillicothe and finally Columbus).  Have you ever considered grabbing those while your searching for your last few capitols?  Anyway,  I just had to comment on such a fabulous collection .  Rob


----------



## Dean

Hello Rob,
 Thanks for the kind comments.  I have in the past had a few bottles from  Massillon but none now.   I'll add your wants to my watch list for you.   I did get to visit your area 2 years ago as we vacationed in Dover & Berlin.  Really enjoyed  the area. 

 I haven't started gathering the old state capital except for the ones that are from a territory.  You can only get 47 state capital hutchs, but all 50 are available in druggists as I have all 50 plus D.C., and I'm now upgrading with colored examples when possible.

 Thanks again and,

 MERRY CHRISTMAS 8 HAPPY NEW YEAR 
 Dean


----------



## Ohio Rob

Thanks Dean.  I was in Berlin this past weekend.  Wish I could help you on the colored druggist.  The only one I have at this time is the amber Columbus Pharmacy you posted a pic of (I have it in three sizes).  I'll keep my eye out for some though.


----------



## Dean

> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: Dean
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I bumped this up to remind everyone that I still need a few Hutchinson sodas and druggists to complete my 50 state capital collections. Thanks again, Dean


----------



## Dean

Here is the hutch collection


----------



## Stardust

Hi Dean, Nice to see some of your favorites again. You're one of mine here. []
Hope you find every bottle you are looking for my friend. I still treasure
the special one you sent me last year.  Let's just say, "I get by with a little help from my friends."
 And you know who are best friend is... []
 Blessings and love,
 star~*


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,

 Here is some of the different color in my Hutchinson soda collection.   Enjoy.

 Thanks & have a great day,




 Dean


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Dean,

 Yikes, is that Amber beauty from Shamokin, PA, a quart, or some other size? Also, what is that huge guy on the bottom shelf of your Hutch hutch?






 Wow and wow....


----------



## Dean

Hello,
 The amber Shamokin is actually about 1 liter in size.  The huge bottle as shown below is also a Hutchinson, just not a soda.  Thanks for the interest and the kind comments.

 Have a great day,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## surfaceone

> The amber Shamokin is actually about 1 liter in size.Â  The huge bottle as shown below is also a Hutchinson, just not a soda.


 
 Hello Dean,

 Man, I've seen quarts, yes, legions of regularish Hutchinsons, but never a "1 litre" or anything odd sized like that. Is it unique?

 I've not yet had the pleasure to dig a larger sized Hutch... Let alone a huge one like your Hutchinson & Son Bottlers Supplies! That is very cool indeed. Perhaps you've already shared the back story on that Beauty. In case not I'd really like to learn more about it. Was it a syrup? Am I seeing a "Standard" tooled finish on that BBBSB, Big Beautiful Bottling Supply Bottle, for long?






 From The HutchBook.

 Thanks for so generously sharing all that you do.


----------



## Dean

Hello,
 The Hutchinson Supplies bottle was probably used to ship different acids as they advertised shipping by the gallon, carboy, or barrel.  It is larger than a gallon; probably 1 1/2 - 2 gal.   The picture below shows the Shamokin with another from Lansing that is taller at the shoulder and the same base diameter.  The Lansing is the liter and the Shamokin the quart.  I had them backwards on the earlier post, but I knew that I had both sizes.  The Hartford is my Tee Pee hutch as it is a little different from the average hutch.

 Thanks for posting the information from Hutch Book and Ron Fowler:   http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle%20Directory/default.htm
 I hope that this helps some.

 Thanks again,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## blobbottlebob

Wow Dean. That colored Shamokin is sha-smokin!


----------



## surfaceone

> The Hartford is my Tee Pee hutch as it is a little different from the average hutch.


 





 Whoa Dean,

*One wonder after another!* That M.M. Bacon of Hartford is wonderful! Never have seen another Tee Pee Hutch. Have you seen others in that form? Tod "Sodas and Beers' von Mechow, of the forum, would probably like to get a photo like yours.

 Are there other oddly shaped Hutch's out there? Back to Bottles 101, I go...






 From the HutchBook.


----------



## Dean

> Are there other oddly shaped Hutch's out there? Back to Bottles 101, I go...


                                                                                                      I know of one that is about half size of a regular hutch, but I don't remember where it is from.  There is also one from Covington, KY, that is small and very tall (know as a cucumber hutch).   I don't know of any other odd shape, but I'm sure we'll find out when the Hutch Book is on line.    

 Thanks for posting,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## madman

wow krazy killer sh**!!!!!!!!


----------



## appliedlips

Great bottles Dean! I think the short hutch you mentioned is from Sandusky Ohio.


----------



## Dean

Hello,

 Thanks go to everyone and their kind comments.

 I'm using this post also to thank Rick (poisons4me) for giving me space on his web site to display part of my collection sometime this week and to leave this link for the Bottle of the Week:  http://www.ricksbottleroom.com/9bottleoftheweek.htm
 I will have the link to part of my collection as soon as it goes on line.

 Thanks again,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,

 Here are some more colors in my collection other than the Shamokin amber.

 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,

 Jumbo brand has been around for a long time.  Do you have a blob or bimal crown Jumbo to finish all time periods?  These are from ( L - R )  Cincinnati, OH; Fayetteville, AR; & New Orleans, LA.

 Thanks,






 Dean Marvel


----------



## downeastdigger

amazing bottles!   I've never seen any of them!!!!


----------



## Dean

Bump, I just wanted to let you know that I have several hutchs to trade on the For Sale, Buy or Trade Board listed under Colored Druggist.  Thanks,  Dean



> ORIGINAL: Dean
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Jumbo brand has been around for a long time.  Do you have a blob or bimal crown Jumbo to finish all time periods?  These are from ( L - R )  Cincinnati, OH; Fayetteville, AR; & New Orleans, LA.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone, 
 I'm still trading for your colored state capital druggists and have approximately 30 different state capital druggists and hutchs from over 30 different states to trade. I'm also trading for picture druggists with mortar & pestle embossing . I'm also interested in trading for any Arkansas bottles and cathedral bottles for my latest collection.
 Here is a picture of my latest collection and one of my favorites.

 Thanks for viewing,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## glass man

DEAN: DID YOU GET MY EMAIL ON THE ARK. BOTTLE FOR SALE? THOSE ARE SOME WONDERFUL CATHEDRAL BOTTLES! MISS THE ONES I HAD TO SALE. COOL YOU GOT THE COMPLETE CARTER INK CATHEDRAL COLLECTIN AND EVEN THE INK WELL!! JAMIE


----------



## Dean

Hello Jamie,
 Thanks for the email, but I couldn't find it under any of my searches.  I'll try again this evening using some different searches.

 I have always liked the cathedrals and started picking a few up and it has mushroomed like some of my other collections.  I 'm still getting the colored and picture state capital druggist when I can find them.  I'm sorry about your loss of some of your bottles, but sometimes we have to put our priorities in order.

 If you find the Ark. bottle please send the address.

 Thanks and have a great evening,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## CreekWalker

Great collection! I spent an hour looking and reading the posts. The collecting of Arkansaw hutch sodas, meds. and druggist bottles, have heated up lately in this area.


----------



## glass man

DEAN:LOOK ON HERE UNDER BUY,SWAP OR SELL..."LOOKING TO SELL A LARGE COLLECTION????"  HOPE IT IS STILL THERE AND UP FOR SALE!! GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES!!


----------



## Dean

> DEAN:LOOK ON HERE UNDER BUY,SWAP OR SELL..."LOOKING TO SELL A LARGE COLLECTION????" HOPE IT IS STILL THERE AND UP FOR SALE!!


 
 Thanks, Glassman for your help.  I've sent a pm to him about the bottle and Thanks, CreekWalker for your kind comments about my collections.

 Thanks again,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## glass man

YOU ARE MIGHTY WELCOMED DEAN! LOVE THOSE CATHEDRAL BOTTLES! "IF I WERE A RICH MAN"...I WOULD COLLECT MAINLY CATHEDRAL BOTTLES!! JAMIE


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,

 Here is a picture of some of my cathedrals that will continue to grow' I HOPE!

 Enjoy,






 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

These are some of my cathedral and ridged pepper sauces.

 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## deacon_frost

dean i must say im blown away by your collection, very nice x10[]...do you have any boonville missouri hutches in your collection?


----------



## Dean

Hello Brian (aka deacon_frost),
 Thanks for the kind comments.
 I don't have any Boonville, MO, hutches and only have one from Jefferson City.  For some reason the Missouri hutches have eluded me except for St. Louis.  I have had a few of the others, but never very many.

 Thanks again,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## sloughduck

the variety of embossings is amazing.I like the outlining


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,
  Here are most of my peppersauces.

 Enjoy,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

These are most of my cathedrals.

 Enjoy,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,
 Here is a group of my violin bottles that I've not shown before.

 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## soda bottle

Dean,  You have a wonderful collection of bottles.  I looked around for those Marvel bottles I had and it appears you already have them. Heres a few pictures of them anyway.


----------



## Dean

Hello Jacob,
 I don't have the embossed Marvel soda with REGISTERED embossed on it.  It's one that I would be interested in.  Below, pictured, are the 2 Delaware hutchs that I have available to trade

 Thanks again,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## div2roty

I believe thats the first Marvel bottle.


----------



## Dean

Bump, It's that time of the year again!!!


 Just a Merry Christmas & A Happy New Year 













 Enjoy,
 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,

 These are some of my favorites because of the heavy embossing.
 L  aqua hutch     HARB / BOTTLING CO. / INCORPORATED / CIDER / VINEGAR, / SODA WATERS, / LITTLE ROCK, / ARK.

 M  amber druggist   SOLUTION / CITRATE OF MAGNESIA / DOSE FOR ADULTS / ONE HALF TO ONE FULL BOTTLE / ~CHILDREN~ / IN PROPORTION TO AGE /
 (slug plate)  FINNEY'S DRUG STORE / BURT FINNEY PROP. / BISMARCK, N.D.

 R  amethyst hutch  THIS BOTTLE IS OUR PROPERTY ANY / CHARGE MADE THEREFOR SIMPLY /  COVERS ITS USE WHILE CONTAINING / GOODS BOTTLED BY US AND MUST / BE RETURNED WHEN EMPTY / BLACKWOOD'S  LIMITED    (heel embossing)  BLACKWOOD'S   WINNIPEG

 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,
 Here are some of my cathedrals.

 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,

 These cathedrals are part of my peppersauce collection.

 Enjoy,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## 808 50th State

DEAN,
 BEAUTIFUL COLLECTION...YOU SURE GOT A LOT OF VARIETY OF BOTTLES AND OTHER MISCELLANEOUS ITEMS...EVER FIGURE OUT HOW MANY PIECES YOU HAVE? THANKS FOR SHARING...EARL


----------



## Dean

Hello Earl,

 Thanks for the compliments.  I only know what my wife says, "Too many."

 Enjoy,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## bottlechaser62

Hey Dean,
 heading to Arkansas in April. Would like to drop by and see your collection. I'll keep in touch!


----------



## Dean

Hello Jerry,
 Come on and I might have a trade or 2 for you.

 Have a good day,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## KBbottles

Hi Dean,

 AWESOME COLLECTION!  Do you have any of the dog-face W.H. Cawley hutches in deep aqua from Somerville, N.J.??   I have two and am looking to let one go.   Any chance you have any doubles from New Brunswick, NJ?


----------



## Dean

> AWESOME COLLECTION! Do you have any of the dog-face W.H. Cawley hutches in deep aqua from Somerville, N.J.?? I have two and am looking to let one go. Any chance you have any doubles from New Brunswick, NJ?


 
 Hello Kenneth,

 I have posted some pictures of NJ bottles that I have available to trade in the "Trade or Sell" thread.

 Thanks for the comments and reply,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,

 Here is a picture of some of my 50 state capital druggist collection.
 This picture has all 50 states and Wash., D.C.
 Thanks,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Hello,
 This picture is some more of my collection.                               Thanks for looking,




 Deean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Hello,
 This is part of another collection of mine.

 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Bump    Bringing this forward with the others.

 Thanks,
 Dean


----------



## bottlekid76

Hiya Dean,

 Super collection you have! My friend and I are getting much closer to completeing our Missouri hutch and blob soda book, and always looking for any we may not have. Do you happen to have any Missouri hutches for trade? There's one from Pierce City we are needing and some others. Also i'm always looking for whiskey flasks from Missouri, Arkansas, and Oklahoma.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## Dean

Hello Tim,

 Thanks for the nice comments!
 I only have 2 or 3 Missouri hutchs with this Jefferson City cannon being the best (on the right).
 We, presently, have Johnnie Fletcher compiling information for an Arkansas bottle book.   I was able to add about 50 more to the more than 900 bottles already catalogued a couple weeks ago.  So it's well under way.

 Thanks again,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## Steve/sewell

Dean great displays and nice painting when done properly really sets the fairly tinted bottles off.That is a great collection of druggist bottles from each state.Those Catherdral pickle bottles look like a city skyline in France.A lot of those were made within 10 miles of my home in many different glass works.Some of those banjo bottles are products of the Clevenger works correct? Again great displays!!


----------



## bottlekid76

Hiya Dean,
 Yeah the Rosen is a good hutch and fairly hard to locate. Just a neat looking example too. I've talked to Johnnie about his book and looking forward to it when he gets it completed. He has sent us some photos of a few things we were needing for our Missouri book too.

 I picked up what I believe is a pretty rare flask from Arkansas City, Ark. It's a round slugplate pint swirl base. I was reading an interesting story associated with the town, apparently it was well populated around the turn of the century, and in 1927 a great flood came and wiped most of the town out. Today the population is just over 500 people. Thought that was pretty interesting.

 All the best,
 Tim


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,

 Arkansas collectors will tell you that there are no colored Arkansas hutchs.  You can be the judge for your self. Compare this Arkansas group
 of hutchs as one is listed with the Hutch Book as a color variant.

 Enjoy,

 Dean


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,

 Here are most of my state capital picture druggists which haven't been shown as a group.

 Enjoy,

 Dean


----------



## Wheelah23

It's mind bottling, all the amazing bottles you have! You know, where there are so many thoughts bouncing around in your head that it's like they're trapped in a bottle? [sm=lol.gif]

 By the way, you wouldn't happen to have or have seen a pictorial blob from Montclair, have you? It's an aqua blob, embossed "T.P. MEYER & CO.", with a picture of a rooster in the middle. It's my holy grail... [8D]


----------

